# Received mail from CO regarding 2nd VAC without Pre-Grant Letter.. Help me please..



## mayur.srt (Aug 1, 2009)

Dear all mate,

I had sent PLE today regarding to know the status of my application..

I received a mail from DIAC after lodging PLE. This mail is as below:

Dear Ms. xxxxxxx,

Please find attached a 2nd Instalment Visa Application Charge (VAC2)
payment form for XXXXX, XXXXXXXXX (00/00/1000).

Please complete and return to: [email protected]

Thank you.

Kind regards,
xxxxxxxxx xxxxxx
Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre - Team 1
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)



(See attached file: VAC 2 Payment (English) (04-09).pdf)

I request you all please help me.... I want to know... what do I understand of this mail??? Is it call Pre-Grant?? 

I really don't understand... Because 2nd Visa Application Charges are non-refundable... so do I assume that I have been granted??

Further I would like to know that Can I make payment by two CREDIT CARDS (due to credit limit problems) Is it acceptable I send that PDF form for 2 VAC in two copies for making payment??

Please ADVICE..

Regards,

Mayur
__________________
IELTS: 14/06/2008, Vetassess: 21/10/2008, SA sponsorship: 31/12/2008, Online Evisa s/c 475 lodged: 13/03/2009, Case Officer: 08/04/2009, Medical & PCC sent: 24/04/2009. status of medical received 29/04/09, checklist shows 'required'


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mayur.srt said:


> Dear all mate,
> 
> I had sent PLE today regarding to know the status of my application..
> 
> ...


Dear Mayur,

I think you can start the celebrations.. :spit::clap2:
Congrats Buddy..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mayur:

Basically DIAC is ready to grant the visa, once you send in the second installment you should have your grant letter within 2 weeks (sometimes within 2 days).

So you should feel happy and please let us know when you get the grant letter 



mayur.srt said:


> Dear all mate,
> 
> I had sent PLE today regarding to know the status of my application..
> 
> ...


----------



## mayur.srt (Aug 1, 2009)

ThankX to all..

I understand your comments. But in that case they should send letter in form of Pre-Grant Letter... That's why I am not clear why they asked simply by sending simple text-mail.

Well,, I think they might have send it as I sent PLE on that day in the morning and within few hours they send this letter for asking 2VAC... So they didn't wish to spent more time of making Pre-Grant Letter for me. It can be understood that they must have expecting this payment at the earliest, 'coz my visa have been going to GRANT soonest.

Please advice with your views.

Regards,

Mayur


----------



## mayur.srt (Aug 1, 2009)

any advices plz??

Regards,

Mayur


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Patience .



mayur.srt said:


> any advices plz??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mayur


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Mayur,

Really cant understand why you need to be pay the second instalment. To my knowledge, AU$2525 (recent changes) is the processing charge.

Who much is the 2VAC?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

they can not give u a pre grant letter till the time u do not pay the 2nd installment. the pre grant is given when all formalities are met/done with. and in your case the 2nd installment is a pre-requisite 

nandi the 2nd installment is for those (secondary applicants) who do not meet the english language requirement so this basically is a tuition fee that they pay along with the main visa fee for the applicant


----------



## mayur.srt (Aug 1, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi
> 
> they can not give u a pre grant letter till the time u do not pay the 2nd installment. the pre grant is given when all formalities are met/done with. and in your case the 2nd installment is a pre-requisite
> 
> nandi the 2nd installment is for those (secondary applicants) who do not meet the english language requirement so this basically is a tuition fee that they pay along with the main visa fee for the applicant


Let me clear you the exact defination of Pre-Grant Letter:

1) To be issued for all On-Shore Applicant with the instruction of leaving Australia and to re-enter in to Australia within given time frame.

2) To be issued for all Off-shore applicant who are required to pay 2nd VAC for the spouse english eligibility.

I have seen all the cases on the discussion forum, that all of off-shore applicant received notification to pay 2nd VAC in form of PRE-GRANT letter only. And that's why only I am confuse.

Hope you will now understand the exact situation.

Regards,

Mayur


----------



## mayur.srt (Aug 1, 2009)

Dear All,

I would like to inform you all that DIAC also accept the payment of 2nd VAC by two credit cards.

Refer this mail below that I received today.

---------------------------------------------------------
_Regarding: VAC 2 Payment (English) for secondary applicant_

_Dear Sir/Madam

I am emailing in regards to the above application for migration.

You will need to submit two forms with seperate details of each payment and
each card that you will be using to make payments.

Kind regards


Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre
Department of Immigration and Citizenship_

---------------------------------------------------------------

Now, I am happy today becuase earlier I was afraide as I couldn't arrange to make payment using single credit card due to credit limit problem. But now as they've been agreed on accepting payment by two credit cards, I will send the FORMS as early as possible.

Kind Regards,

Mayur


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

mayur.srt said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to inform you all that DIAC also accept the payment of 2nd VAC by two credit cards.
> 
> ...


Good Mayur, you are on final stages of coming to OZ..


----------



## mayur.srt (Aug 1, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> Good Mayur, you are on final stages of coming to OZ..


Today I have sent payment details of 2nd VAC to ASPC... 

Please pray for me that I shall be granted for visa SOON...

regards,

Mayur


----------



## mayur.srt (Aug 1, 2009)

Hayy guys...

I have received Payment Receipt against payment of 2nd VAC via credit card..

Now, waiting for Grant Letter only..

please pray for me..

regards,

Mayur


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mayur.srt said:


> Hayy guys...
> 
> I have received Payment Receipt against payment of 2nd VAC via credit card..
> 
> ...



praying..............


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wish you all the best for your grant letter


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

amaslam said:


> Patience .


Hi 

I just wanted to ask you, that how long should I wait for Grant as I have already been requested for VAC 2 payment which I made on 28 Sep 15. I tried to call couple of times to DIBP, they said wait some rutine checks are going on. Can you please tell me what kind of checks still left even after VAC 2.

How much further maximum I will have to wait for grant.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

This thread is from 6 years ago. The timing will likely have changed since then.


----------

